#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: Lilliput 329/DW FPV LED Monitor for your Drone/s

## MacysCameraShop

Lilliput 329/DW 7" FPV LED Monitor Dual 5.8Ghz 4 Band 31 Channels for your Drone/s now in stock at MACYS Banilad and APM Mall Branches  :Smiley:  P9000 only  :Smiley: 

http://www.facebook.com/macyscebu/

Thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / (032) 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
(032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop
Hashtag: #macyscamerashop 



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------

